# Авиация > Матчасть >  Ансат - история серий

## Rus_Knights

*Легкий многоцелевой вертолёт - Ансат*

*Внутреннее обозначение ОКБ:* Ансат (тат. "простой").

*Тип:* Легкий многоцелевой вертолёт.
*Разработчик:* ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
*Главный конструктор:* В. Б. Карташев (рук.), А. И. Степанов (гл.), В. В. Двоеглазов (вед.).
*Производитель:* ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
*Первый полёт:* 17 августа 1999 года.
*Статус:* производится, эксплуатируется.
*Годы производства:* с 1998.
*Стоимость единицы:* 5,5—6 млн долларов США (2015 год), 3,9 млн долларов США (2017 год).
*Начало эксплуатации:* 2013.

Российский легкий многоцелевой вертолёт, разработан конструкторским бюро при ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ) по одновинтовой схеме с рулевым винтом. 
Вертолёт «Ансат» может перевозить 1300 килограммов полезной нагрузки в кабине.



*История создания:*

Разработка вертолета «Ансат» началась в конце 1994 года. В конце мая 1997 года был готов полноразмерный макет вертолета, предъявленный макетной комиссии в которую входили специалисты ЛИИ, ЦАГИ. Получив добро макетной комиссии, работы по машине были продолжены. Этот макет был на  международной выставке в Ле Бурже, откуда наша делегация привезла очень хорошие известия - к машине был проявлен очень живой интерес со стороны потенциальных заказчиков.  Вертолет спроектирован в соответствии с отечественными авиационными правилами (АП-29) и с учетом требований международных стандартов (FAR-29). Использование новых методов проектирования позволило сэкономить не только время проектирования и изготовления оснастки, но и трудозатраты в других сферах производства (сборке, подготовке документации, техобслуживании), упрощая и оптимизируя управление производственными процессами. Для обеспечения конкурентоспособности по цене и эксплуатационным свойствам в вертолете сбалансировано применение современных и традиционных технических решений, конструкционных материалов и технологий. Несущая система выполнена насколько оригинально - крепление лопастей к втулке бесшарнирное при помощи композитных торсионов. Об эффективности этого решения говорить пока еще рановато, но пока результат положительный. Система управления - электродистанционная. То есть на органах управления (педали, рычаг "Шаг-газ" и т. д.) стоят датчики перемещения. Сигнал с них поступает в вычислитель, который формирует из них, в соответствии с законом управления, управляющие сигналы на исполнительные механизмы. Вычислитель аналогового типа (за цифровой уж больно дорого платить и долго ждать) но в перспективе возможен перехон на цифровой тип. 

При создании вертолета «Ансат» принята концепция максимальной технологичности, минимальной стоимости серийного производства с максимальным учетом потребностей эксплуатантов.

Легкий многоцелвой вертолет Ансат грузоподъемностью 1 - 1.3 тонны максимальным взлетным весом 3.3 т и пассажировместимостью до 9 человек создан Конструкторским бюро АО КВЗ с привлечением других организаций и предприятий, традиционно занимающихся разработкой авиационной техники. Первый полет "Ансата" состоялся 17 Августа 1999 года. Полет продолжался около 20 минут. Машину пилотировал летчик-испытатель 1-го класса Виктор Михайлович Русецкий. Высокие технические характеристики вертолета обеспечивают два двигателя РW206С разработки канадской фирмы Pratt & Whitney, сертифицированного в 1989 году. Рассматривается вариант установки отечественных моторов ТВО-100. Предполагается, что их цена будет приемлемой для отечественного потребителя и АНСАТ будет дешевле аналогичных западных вертолетов.

Вертолет «Ансат» создается для применения в следующих вариантах:

 ● транспортном, в том числе для перевозки грузов на внешней подвеске;
 ● пассажирском (до 9 мест при уплотненном размещении);
 ● административном (5-6 пассажиров);
 ● санитарном (двое лежащих больных и два медработника);
 ● аварийно-спасательном (оборудованном специальным снаряжением);
 ● учебно-тренировочном;
 ● патрульном;
в других вариантах под заказ.

Вертолет «Ансат» имеет высокие летно-технические характеристики. При максимальной взлетной массе 3300кг он способен перевозить в транспортном варианте 1300 кг полезной нагрузки на расстояние до 520км со скоростью 240км/ч, затратив на это всего 3 часа 20 минут. Дальность и продолжительность полета зависят от высоты, климатических условий, скорости вертолета и массы перевозимого груза. Вертолет имеет практический потолок 5500 - 6000 м в зависимости от взлетного веса и потолок висения 1800 - 2700 м. Радиус действия при аварийно -спасательном варианте, когда полет должен проходить на максимально возможной скорости, достигает 190 - 210 км. Перегоночная дальность пустого вертолета составляет 620 км. Вертолет может доставить на расстояние до 100 км груз весом 1650 кг. Применение дополнительных топливных баков позволит значительно увеличить дальность и продолжительность полета вертолета.

Приборное оборудование включает в себя (на текущий момент) -

● Авиагоризонт - АГБ-96Р
● Курсовая система - МКС-1В с индикатором ИРМ-1.
● Указатель скорости - УСВИЦ-350.
● Высотомер - ВМЦ-10
● Вариометр - ВР-30ПБ
● Связная радиостанция КВ-диапазона - "Юрок"
● Переговорное устройство - СПУ-34
● Радиокомпас - АРК-25
● Радиовысотомер - РВМ-95
● Система сбора полетной информации ("Черный ящик") - "Топаз-ЛК".

Запись на микросхемы с последующей расшифровкой через персоналку (ноутбук). Система отображения параметров двигателя - фирма Marcony Inc. ЕСС-266. Планируется заменить на отечественной БИСК.



*История производства:*

В последнее время в вертолётной отрасли России наблюдается некий бум. Сразу несколько машин появилось за последние год-два. В том числе и легкий боевой вертолёт Ансат-2РЦ.. Эта машина примечательна во многих отношениях. Во-первых, её создали не наши корифеи, вроде КБ Миля или Камова, а конструкторское бюро, до этого, ни чем не знаменитого, Казанского Вертолётного Завода.

Легкий вертолет "Ансат-У" предназначен для обучения курсантов летных училищ и подготовки летно-инструкторского состава. При оснащении вертолета опционным оборудованием он может применяться для решения транспортно-десантных задач, перевозки до 9 человек и до 1300 кг грузов внутри фюзеляжа, эвакуации раненых и больных, обеспечения фельдъегерской и других видов связи, визуальной воздушной разведки, патрулирования протяженных участков границ, магистралей, обеспечения парашютных прыжков, выполнения поисково-спасательных работ.

Отличительными конструктивными особенностями вертолета являются электродистанционная система управления (ЭДСУ), имеющая четыре уровня резервирования. Бортовое оборудование позволяет экипажу в составе одного или двух пилотов эксплуатировать вертолет по правилам визуального полета (ПВП) в любое время суток и в сложных метеоусловиях.

Вертолет "Ансат-У" разработан конструкторским бюро Казанского вертолетного завода по классической одновинтовой схеме с рулевым винтом, с двумя газотурбинными двигателями. Для удобства обучения летного состава ВВС РФ вертолет оснащен колесным шасси.

В конструкции вертолета применена стеклопластиковая бесшарнирная втулка несущего винта с упругими рессорами-торсионами, отличающаяся надежностью, износостойкостью и легкостью в управлении. В своем классе вертолет имеет самый большой объем фюзеляжа √ 8,6 кв. м.

Государственные испытания вертолета "Ансат-У" завершились в 2008 году. C 2009 года вертолет производится серийно и поставляется в авиационный учебный центр Министерства обороны России.

"Ансат-У" используется как учебная машина для ВВС России, также может применяться для обучения пилотов авиации иных ведомств.

На данный момент российские ВВС получили уже не менее 25 машин типа "Ансат-У", еще 15 таких машин поступит до 2018 года. Вертолеты базового типа "Ансат" используются также авиацией ФСБ, МВД Татарстана, некоторыми коммерческими структурами. Семь вертолетов в 2004-2005 годах закупила Южная Корея для лесных служб и полиции.



*Конструкция:*

Легкий многоцелевой вертолет «Ансат» построен по классической одновинтовой схеме с рулевым винтом. «Ансат» разработан в соответствии с нормами АП-29 (FAR-29), категория «А»; имеет высокий конструктивный уровень безопасности. «Ансат» существует в вариантах с новейшей электродистанционной системой управления полетом (КСУ-А) и традиционной гидромеханической системой управления (ГМСУ). «Ансат» с ГМСУ имеет сертификат типа Авиационного регистра Межгосударственного авиационного комитета (АР МАК). В вертолете сбалансированно сочетаются традиционные и новаторские технические решения.

● «Ансат» оснащается двумя турбовальными двигателями PW 207K мощностью 630 л.с. компании Pratt & Whitney Canada c электронно-цифровой системой управления двигателем (FADEC), обеспечивающими продолжение взлета при одном отказавшем двигателе.
● Пилотажно-навигационный комплекс и бортовое оборудование вертолета «Ансат» включают бортовую информационную систему, многофункциональные индикаторы и систему предупреждения об отказах.
● В «Ансате» применена цельнометаллическая конструкция фюзеляжа, композиционные материалы в несиловых элементах и стеклопластиковые лопасти. Бесшарнирная втулка несущего винта обеспечивает высокий уровень управляемости и значительное снижение эксплуатационных расходов.
● Учебно-тренировочный вариант «Ансата» с КСУ-А имеет четырехкратно резервированную комплексную цифровую электродистанционную систему управления.

С помощью быстросъемного оборудования многоцелевой вертолет «Ансат» может быть оперативно переоснащен для выполнения широкого круга задач.

● «Ансат» может применяться для перевозки грузов и пассажиров, использоваться для наблюдения, поисково-спасательных, противопожарных и медико-эвакуационных работ;
● «Ансат» отличается самой большой кабиной в классе и возможностью быстрой трансформации компоновки салона. Широкая сдвижная дверь и большой объем салона (8 м3) позволяют с комфортом перевозить до 8 пассажиров и размещать максимум оборудования в специализированых вариантах исполнения;
● «Ансат» обеспечивает пилотирование в автоматическом и ручном режимах управления, в простых и сложных метеоусловиях;
● «Ансат» отличает полная автономность при подготовке к полетам и обслуживании вертолета.



*Тактико-технические характеристики вертолёта Ансат:*

Экипаж: 2(1) пилот
Пассажировместимость: 7+1
Грузоподъёмность: 1300 кг (внутри салона)
Длина: 13,543 м
Длина фюзеляжа без хвостовой балки: 6,91 м
Высота: 3,56 м
Колея шасси: 2,5 м
Максимальная взлётная масса: 3300 кг (гражданский вариант 3600кг).
Силовая установка: 2 × ТВД Pratt & Whitney РW-207K
Мощность двигателей: 2 × 630 л. с. (2 × 463 кВт (взлётная))

Габариты грузовой кабины:
Длина: 3,5 м
Ширина: 1,68 м
Высота: 1,3 м

Лётные характеристики:
Максимально допустимая скорость: 275 км/ч
Крейсерская скорость: 250 км/ч
Практическая дальность: 510 км
Перегоночная дальность: 635 км (максимальная)
Практический потолок: 5700 м
Статический потолок: 3600 м
Скороподъёмность: 21,5 м/с



*Тактико-технические характеристики вертолёта Ансат-2РЦ:*

Экипаж: 1-2
Длина: 13,543 м
Длина фюзеляжа без хвостовой балки: 6,91 м
Высота: 3,56 м
Диаметр несущего винта, м: 11,5 м
Максимальная взлётная масса: 3300 кг.
Силовая установка: 2 × ТВД Pratt & Whitney РW-207K
Мощность двигателей: 2 × 630 л. с. (2 × 463 кВт (взлётная))

Лётные характеристики:
Максимально допустимая скорость: 285 км/ч
Крейсерская скорость: 250 км/ч
Практическая дальность: 635 км
Практический потолок: 5700 м
Статический потолок: 3300 м
Скороподъёмность: 21,5 м/с

Вооружение:
12.7-мм пулемет Корд-12.7 
ракеты "воздух-воздух" типа "Игла" в пусковых  контейнерах
блоки неуправляемых ракет Б8В7 на семь ракет С-8 калибра 80 мм каждый
авиабомбы



*Модификации:*

*Ансат* - базовая модификация. 

*Ансат-У* - Учебная модификация для ВКС России. Легкий вертолет "Ансат-У" предназначен для обучения курсантов летных училищ и подготовки летно-инструкторского состава. При оснащении вертолета опционным оборудованием он может применяться для решения транспортно-десантных задач, перевозки до 9 человек и до 1300 кг грузов внутри фюзеляжа, эвакуации раненых и больных, обеспечения фельдъегерской и других видов связи, визуальной воздушной разведки, патрулирования протяженных участков границ, магистралей, обеспечения парашютных прыжков, выполнения поисково-спасательных работ.

*Ансат-УС* - Модификация Ансат-У в варианте салон.

*Ансат-ЛЛ* - Летная-лаборатория на базе вертолета "Ансат" созданного казанскими вертолетостроителями по заказу ОАО "НПП "Радар ММС".

*Ансат-К* - (К - корейский) - модификация вертолета для лесной службы и полиции Южной Кореи. Программа развития вертолетов «Ансат» испытала серьезные трудности, после того как один из вертолетов, который был поставлен Южной Корее, в июле 2006 году попал в авиакатастрофу, в которой погиб пилот машины. Результатом этого стало прекращение эксплуатации вертолета лесной службой и полицией Южной Кореи.

*Ансат-1М* - модификация вертолета с механической (вместо электродистанционной - ЭДСУ) системой управления.

*Ансат-ГМСУ* - модификация вертолета с гидромеханической системой управления (ГМСУ).

*Ансат-СК* - обновленная модификация вертолета. Впервые замечена на HeliRussia-2022 (RA-20080) и ДЛГ от 16.02.2022 (Ссылка).
С зав. 33146 (рег. RA-20080) - *???*.

*Ансат-2РЦ* - модификация вертолета под задачи разведки и целеуказания. Разработка этого вертолёта началась в 1997 году. Первый полет Ансат-2РЦ выполнил 29 июля 2005 года.  В этом же году машина впервые была продемонстрирована широкой публике. Это произошло на выставке МАКС-2005.
Это вертолёт построен на основе обычного, гражданского вертолёта "Ансат". По заявлению разработчиков у двух машин общими являются 90% узлов. Но внешне, машина довольно, серьёзно отличаются - кабина спроектирована полностью заново.
Первоначально, этот вертолёт создавался под задачи разведки и целеуказания. Но, по ходу его разработки ему ещё добавили функции и возможности лёгкого штурмовика.

*Ансат-М* - Холдинг "Вертолеты России" планирует начать поставки модернизированного легкого вертолета "Ансат-М" с 2022 г. Об этом сообщил главный конструктор ОКБ Казанского вертолетного завода Алексей Гарипов в рамках XII Вертолетного форума (проводится Ассоциацией вертолетной индустрии) в Тюмени.

*Ансат-NG* - Новое поколение вертолетов Ансат.



*Документы по вертолёту Ансат:*

Ссылка - Раздел на сайте компании "Вертолёты России"
Ссылка - Буклет - Вертолет АНСАТ - Перспективы развития и модернизации.
Ссылка - Буклет - тех. документация.
Ссылка - Буклет - Ансат 
Ссылка - Буклет - Ансат - VIP
Ссылка - Буклет - Ансат 
Ссылка - Буклет от "Вертолёты России" [ENG]
Ссылка - №СТ236-Ансат.
Ссылка - КДСТ-АНСАТ-К (СТОК 311-АНСАТ-К) Изд. 01.
Ссылка - Вертолет АНСАТ Перспективы развития и модернизации.

----------


## Rus_Knights

*Эксплуатанты вертолёта "Ансат"*

*Гражданские эксплуатанты вертолёта "Ансат"*

 - *Россия*

05.2006 ● *АО Научно-производственное предприятие «Радар ММС»* - Ссылка 
1 единица

03.2017 ● *АО «Русские Вертолетные Системы»* - Ссылка 
16 единиц (заказано).

##.20## ● *АО «Костромское авиапредприятие»* - Ссылка 
## единицы.

##.20## ● *Авиакомпания «Вяткаавиа»* - Ссылка 
## единицы.

##.20## ● *Авиакомпания "Авиасервис"* - Ссылка 
## единицы.

##.20## ● *АО «Казанское авиапредприятие»* - Ссылка 
1 единица.

##.20## ● *МВД России*
## единиц.

##.20## ● *Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА*
1 единица.

 - *Китай (КНР)*

##.20## ● *Wuhan Rand Aviation Technology Service* - Источник 
Согласно контракту, Wuhan Rand Aviation Technology Service заказала два легких вертолета "Ансат" в медицинской комплектации, а также 2 вертолета Ми-171 и 1 Ка-32 с опционом еще на 13 машин (3 Ка-32, 4 Ми-171 и 6 "Ансатов"). Первые машины будут поставлены заказчику в 2017 году. Всего до конца 2018 года холдинг «Вертолеты России» планирует поставить  Wuhan Rand Aviation Technology Service 18 вертолетов.
2 единиц (заказано).

 - *Босния и Герцеговина*

##.2020 ● *Министерство внутренних дел Сербской Республики* 
Специальное Антитеррористическое Подразделение - Helicopter Unit of the Special Antiterrorist Unit (MUP).
Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) передал первый вертолет Ансат европейскому заказчику. Эксплуатантом машины в медицинской комплектации стало Министерство внутренних дел Республики Сербской (Босния и Герцеговина). Это первый вертолет, переданный в рамках контракта на три вертолета.
Ансат для Республики Сербской укомплектован медицинским модулем с носилками и медицинской полкой. В салоне располагается место для перевозки пострадавшего и два кресла для сопровождающих медиков. В состав медицинского оснащения входит система искусственной вентиляции легких, теле-ЭКГ, позволяющая вести мониторинг сердечной деятельности в режиме реального времени, и другое оборудование для эвакуации больных разной степени тяжести. В комплекте поставки – пять кресел, которые можно установить вместо медицинского модуля, и перевозить в салоне вертолета 7 пассажиров. Также на воздушном судне установлена система активного гашения вибраций.
Источник - Ссылка.
3 единиц (2/3 поставлено).



*Военные эксплуатанты вертолёта "Ансат"*

 - *Россия - ВКС России*

2009 ● *344-й ЦБП и ПЛС АА* (в/ч 32882) - а/д Торжок, Тверская область.
344-й центр боевой подготовки и переучивания лётного состава армейской авиации (в/ч 32882) - (а/д Торжок, Тверская область).
С 11.03.2011 переименован в ЦБП и ПЛС (авиационного персонала армейской авиации) (в/ч 62632–Д) в составе 4-го Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний. Сокращенно полное наименование Торжокского центра теперь называется так – ЦБП и ПЛС (АПАА) 4 ГЦПА П и ВИ МО РФ (в/ч 45095).
3 единицы.

2010 ● *Филиал ВУНЦ ВВС «ВВА»*, Саратовская область, пос. Соколовый, УАГ.
47 единиц Ансат-У (по состоянию на 2018 год).

2015 ● *8-я АДОН*, Московская область, а/д Чкаловский.
8-я авиационная дивизия особого назначения, ранее 800-я авиационная база особого назначения.
4 единиц Ансат-У (по состоянию на 2018 год).

 - *Россия - ФСБ России - Пограничная служба*
2 единицы Ансат (на хранении - по состоянию на 2018 год).

*Всего:* около 80 единиц.



---------------------------------------------------------------

*Лётные происшествия вертолёта "Ансат":*

● *2006.07.27* - AvSaf.Net - Ансат-К - рег. *FP305*.
Один из вертолетов, который был поставлен Южной Корее, в июле 2006 году попал в авиакатастрофу, в которой погиб пилот машины. Результатом этого стало прекращение эксплуатации вертолета лесной службой и полицией Южной Кореи.

● *2017.05.27* - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20005* - Крокус Экспо, г. Москва.
Во время подготовки к разлету с выставки HeliRussia 2017 техники неверно закрепили одну из лопастей, в результате чего вертолет вошел в земной резонанс и возможно получил повреждения конструкции. Видео.

● *2018.04.25* - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20004* - г. Киров.
Посадочная площадка «областная клиническая больница» г.Киров. Вертолет Ансат RA-20004, эксплуатант ООО «Вяткавиа». КВС - 1956 года рождения, генеральный директор ооо «Вяткавиа», образование: омское летно-техническое Училище га в 1975 г. Олага в 1985г. Санитарный рейс по маршруту п.п. Кучаны - п.п. ульяновская г.Киров – Омутнинск - п.п. областная клиническая больница г.Киров - п.п. Кучаны. Экипаж - 1 человек, пассажиров не было. После прилета из Омутнинска и высадки больных и врачей у областной больницы был осуществлен взлет с целью перелета к месту базирования п.п.Кучаны. При выполнении контрольного висения КВС почувствовал просадку вертолета и увидел просадку оборотов НВ, далее вертолет продолжил снижение с падением оборотов НВ и совершил грубую посадку (значение вертикальной перегрузки при которой посадку следует считать грубой РЛЭ не определено). После приземления КВС обнаружил, что переключатель левого двигателя, который переводит двигатель в режим «полет» находился в промежуточном положении, после перевода переключателя в крайнее переднее положение, левый двигатель перешел в режим «полет» после чего КВС выполнил взлет и полет к месту базирования. После выполнения то вертолета была выявлена остаточная деформация правой лыжи шасси вертолета.

● *2021.08.23* - AvSaf.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20059* - г. Иваново.
Вертолет «Ансат» санитарной авиации жестко сел в Иваново, пострадавших нет.
Одна из лопастей оторвалась и улетела в неподалеку стоящую машину.
(Фото - 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9).
Промежуточный отчет - (Ссылка).

● *2021.09.23* - AvSaf.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20014* - г. Ижевск.
Медицинский вертолет «Ансат» (регистрация RA-20014) совершил жесткую посадку на Воткинском шоссе в Ижевске потерпел аварию санитарный вертолет "Ансат" (регистрация RA-20014),  на крышу гаража республиканской клинической больницы, не дотянув 50 м до посадочной площадки. На борту находился тяжелый пациент. В результате инцидента один из пассажиров, фельдшер, получил травму головы. В настоящее время проводится его обследование в приемном отделении больницы. Пациент, который госпитализировался, направлен в отделение по профилю заболевания.
(Фото - 1 2 3, Telegram BMPD).

● *2022.04.28* - AvSaf.Net - Ансат-У - Кумысная поляна, Саратовская обл.
В результате крушения вертолета, совершающего учебный полет в Саратове 28 апреля, один человек погиб, один получил контузию.
(Фото - 1 2 3).
Источник - Ссылка 1 2 3.

----------


## Rus_Knights

*Реестр вертолетов Ансат*

*ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ)*

*Код модели*
*Номер*

*33* - Ансат
001-999



*Код заказчика*
*Номер*
*Примечания*

*410* - Южная Корея
А01-А99
Полиция, Лесная Служба. Возвращены в Россию.

*418* - Лаос
А01-А99
Не поставлены. Используются КВЗ-Вертолеты России.

*398* - Казахстан
А01-А99
Не поставлены. Используются КВЗ-Вертолеты России.

*156* - Китай
А01-А99


*070* - Босния и Герцеговина
А01-А99
Используются МВД Сербии.





*Опытные и предсерийные вертолеты:*

*001 ● 001 - ПТ-01*  - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№001*. Бело-синяя окраска. 1993.
Полноразмерный макет(*?*). 
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-1993 (Фото - 1), 1995 (Фото - 1), 1997 (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*

*002 ● 002 - 02-РЦ* - RP.Net - Ансат-2РЦ - б/н *№902*. Камуфляж. 1999. 
п/п 17.08.1999.
Опытный образец Ансата. Первый лётный Ансат. 
11 октября 1999 - первая презентация на КВЗ.
Осень 2001 - завершение заводских испытаний.
Конец 2001 - переоборудование на двигатель PW-207K.
К концу 2002 года наработал около 150 часов.
2003-2004 годы - переоборудование в Ансат-2РЦ.
29 июня 2005 года - первый полёт в качестве Ансат-2РЦ.
Ранее б/н *№02* синий (Фото - 1 2), бело-синяя окраска. 
Показы/Учения/БД: Farnborough-1998 (Фото - 1 2 3 4), МАКС-2001, 2005, 2007.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*

*003 ● 003* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№03*. Бело-синяя окраска. 2001.
Опытный образец Ансата. Второй лётный Ансат. 
Участвовал в заводских испытаниях до июня 2004 г.
(Фото - 1).
Окрашен - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*

*004 ● 020401 - ПТ-03* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№904*. Бело-синяя окраска. 2002. 
Опытный образец Ансата. Третий лётный Ансат.
В 2011 отстранен от летной эксплуатации и был переоборудован в натурный стенд для проведения наземных ресурсных испытаний. Аттестован как натурный стенд, имел сертификат до марта 2017.  - (Фото - 1 2).
Выработал назначенный ресурс.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2003 (Фото - 1), День СВВАУЛ-2005 (65 лет, Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*

*005 ● 030901 - ПТ-05* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№905*. Белый с красной лентой. 2004. 
Опытный образец Ансата. Пятый прототип.
Отстранен от эксплуатации в 2016, в связи с выработкой назначенного ресурса и допустимых нагрузок. Десонстрационный образец.
Носил серо-синяю, "зебрянную", черно-бело-серую, черно-бело-оранжевую окраски.
Показы/Учения/БД: Le Bourget-2019, МАКС-2005, 2013, 2015, 2017 (Фото - Альбом-1), HeliRussia-2014 2015 2016 (Фото - Альбом-1), 2017, 2018 (Фото - Альбом-1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Серийные вертолеты:*


*001 ● 410A01* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - б/н *№973*. Оранжево-бело-зелёная окраска. 2005.
Передан - 2005.02.##. С 2006 года не летает.
Вероятно возвращён в Россию.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Полиция Южной Кореи.
Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*

*002 ● 410A02* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - рег. *HL9438*. Лесная служба Южной Кореи. 2005.
Ранее б/н *FP301*.
Передан - 2005.02.24. Перерегистрир. как *HL9438* - 29.11.2007.
Возвращён в Россию, затем передан для статических испытаний в АвиаТест, Рига. (Фото - 1 2 Альбом-1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Ранее Лесная служба Южной Кореи.
Текущее состояние: *Стат. испытания. АвиаТест, Рига.*

*003 ● 410A03* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - рег. *HL9439*. Лесная служба Южной Кореи. 2005.
Ранее б/н *FP302*.
Передан - 2005.02.24. Перерегистрир. как *HL9439* - 29.11.2007.
Вероятно возвращён в Россию.
Эксплуатант: Лесная служба Южной Кореи.
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*004 ● 410A04* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - рег. *№909*. Черно-серая окраска. 2005.
Передан - 2005.12.16. Перерегистрир. как *HL9440* - 29.11.2007.
Ранее рег. *HL9440*, *FP303* Лесной службы Южной Кореи.
Возвращён в Россию.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2015 2017, ГидроАвиаСалон-2014, KADEX-2016.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*005 ● 410A05* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - рег. *FP305*. Лесная служба Южной Кореи. 2005.
Передан - 2005.12.16. 
Авария - 2006.07.27 - (AvSaf.Net).
Эксплуатант:  Лесная служба Южной Кореи.
Текущее состояние: *Разбился.*

*006 ● 410A06* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - рег. *HL9441*. Лесная служба Южной Кореи. 2005.
Передан - 2006.06.##.
Ранее б/н *FP306* Лесной службы Южной Кореи. Перерегистрир. как *HL9441* - 29.11.2007.
Возвращён в Россию. Разукомплектован.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*

*007 ● 410A07* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - Без рег. номера. Синий пиксельный камуфляж. 2006.
Передан - 2006.09.##.
Ранее демонстратор полицейской версии, возвращён в Россию, б/н *975* Полиция Южной Кореи, б/н *FP307*.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2017, Форум Армия-2016 2017 2018 2019, ГидроАвиаСалон-2016.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*

*008 ● 418A01 - ОП-7* - RP.Net - Ансат-1М (ГМСУ) - *???*. 2007.
Планировалась поставка в Лаос в 2008 году - отменена. В дальнейшем конвертирован в прототип Ансат-1М (с ГМСУ).
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2007.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*009 ● 418A02 - ПТ-08* - RP.Net - Ансат-1М (ГМСУ) - *???*. 2007.
Планировалась поставка в Лаос в 2008 году - отменена. В дальнейшем конвертирован в прототип Ансат-1М (с ГМСУ). Демонстратор пассажирской версии на 7 мест.
По другой информации - прототип для прочностных испытаний.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*010 ● 398A01* - RP.Net - Ансат - Без рег. номера. 2012.
Строился для Казахстана, но не был поставлен. Демонстратор пассажирского варианта.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2003, HeliRussia-2012 2013.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*



*011 ● 050101 - ОП-6* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*012 ● 33012* - RP.Net - Ансат - рег. *RA-20012*. Серая окраска, синии линии.
Передан - 17.05.2006.
Летал в ливреи АО «Казанское авиапредприятие».
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2011.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы». Ранее ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*013 ● 33013* - RP.Net - Ансат-ЛЛ - рег. *20440*. 2005
Опытный Ансат-ЛЛ со специальным радиоэлектронным оборудованием, используется для испытаний в интересах ВМФ России.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2005.
Эксплуатант: НПП «Радар ММС».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*014 ● 33014* - RP.Net - Ансат - рег. *RF-21021*. 2006.
Дата выпуска - 28.06.2006.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: АОСН МВД России - Татарстан.
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*015 ● 33015* - RP.Net - Ансат - рег. *RF-28539*. 2006.
Ранее рег. *20015*, *RA-20015*. 
Дата выпуска - 10.04.2006. Передан - ##.07.2006.
В 2006 был поставлен ГТК Россия (Фото - 1), но затем передан УА ФСБ.
Эксплуатант: Россия - ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *На хранении - СибНИА им. С. А. Чаплыгина. (2017)*

*016 ● 33016* - RP.Net - Ансат - рег. *RF-28540*. 2006.
Ранее рег. *20016*, *RA-20016*.
Дата выпуска - 10.04.2006. Передан - ##.07.2006.
В 2006 был поставлен ГТК Россия, но затем передан УА ФСБ.
Показы/Учения/БД: Africa Aerospace & Defence (AAD)-2010 (FAYP) (Фото - 1 2), День СВВАУЛ-2010 (70-й). 
Эксплуатант: Россия - ФСБ России - Пограничная служба.
Текущее состояние: *На хранении - СибНИА им. С. А. Чаплыгина. (2017)*

*017 ● 017* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*018 ● 018* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*020 ● 020* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*



*021 ● 021* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*022 ● 022* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*023 ● 023* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*024 ● 024* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*025 ● 025* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*026 ● 026* - RP.Net - Ансат - *???*
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*027 ● 33027* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. б/н *RA-20003*. Жёлто-Чёрно-Красная окраска. 2015.
(Фото - 1).
На МАКС-'19 обозначен как Ансат-РТ. Ранее б/н *№03* белый, затем рег. б/н *327*.
Оснащен медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2015 (Серебряно-Красно-Синий) 2017 (Серо-Бело-Красный - "Скорая Помощь" - (Фото - Альбом-1)) 2019 (Жёлто-Чёрно-Красный - НССА), HeliRussia-2017 (Оранжево-Красный - КРЭТ - (Фото - Альбом-1)).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

*028 ● 33028* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№28* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2009.
Передан - 12.12.2009.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 344-й ЦБП и ПЛС АА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*029 ● 33029* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№29* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2009.
Передан - 12.12.2009.
Без номера - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 344-й ЦБП и ПЛС АА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*030 ● 33030* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№30* жёлтый *RF-90613*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2009.
Передан - 12.12.2009.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 344-й ЦБП и ПЛС АА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*031 ● 33031* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№31* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2009.
Передан - 30.12.2009.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*032 ● 33032* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№32* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2009.
Передан - 30.12.2009.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*033 ● 33033* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№33* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2009.
Передан - 30.12.2009.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*034 ● 33034* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№34* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2010.
Передан - 10.10.2010.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*035 ● 33035* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№35* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2010.
Передан - 10.10.2010.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2011.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*036 ● 33036* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№36* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2011.
Передан - 27.12.2011.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (100 лет).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*037 ● 33037* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№37* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2011.
Передан - 27.12.2011.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*038 ● 33038* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№38* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2011.
Передан - 27.12.2011.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (100 лет).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*039 ● 33039* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№39* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2011.
Передан - 27.12.2011.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (100 лет).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*040 ● 33040* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№40* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2011.
Передан - 27.12.2011.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (100 лет).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*041 ● 33041* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№41* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*042 ● 33042* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№42* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*043 ● 33043* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№43* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*044 ● 33044* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№44* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2013.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*045 ● 33045* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№45* жёлтый *RF-13352*. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2013, Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*046 ● 33046* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№46* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*047 ● 33047* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№47* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2013.
Передан - 22.11.2013.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*048 ● 33048* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№48* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2013.
Передан - 22.11.2013.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*049 ● 33049* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№49* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2013.
Передан - 22.11.2013.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*050 ● 33050* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№50* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2013.
Передан - 22.11.2013.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*051 ● 33051* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№51* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2013.
Передан - 22.11.2013.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*052 ● 33052* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№52* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2013.
Передан - 22.11.2013.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*053 ● 33053* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№53* жёлтый *RF-13353*. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2014.
Передан - ##.11.2014.
Показы/Учения/БД: Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*054 ● 33054* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№54* жёлтый *RF-13354*. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2014.
Передан - ##.11.2014.
Показы/Учения/БД: Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*055 ● 33055* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№55* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2014.
Передан - ##.11.2014.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*056 ● 33056* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№56* жёлтый *RF-13355*. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2014.
Передан - ##.11.2014.
Показы/Учения/БД: Форум Армия-2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*057 ● 33057* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№57* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2014.
Передан - ##.11.2014.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*058 ● 33058* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№58* жёлтый *RF-90632*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2014.
Передан - ##.11.2014.
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (105 лет, Кубинка).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*059 ● 33059* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№259* жёлтый *RF-90633*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2015.
Ранее б/н *№59* жёлтый.
В 2015 году два вертолета «Ансат-У» были переданы из Сызрани в состав 800-й авиационной базы особого назначения (ныне 8-я авиационная дивизия особого назначения) на подмосковном аэродроме Чкаловский, затем сменив б/н с "59" на "259".
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2015, Форум Армия-2016.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-я АДОН, ранее филиал ВУНЦ ВВС «ВВА».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*060 ● 33060* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№260* жёлтый *RF-90634*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2015.
Ранее б/н *№60* жёлтый.
В 2015 году два вертолета «Ансат-У» были переданы из Сызрани в состав 800-й авиационной базы особого назначения (ныне 8-я авиационная дивизия особого назначения) на подмосковном аэродроме Чкаловский, затем сменив б/н с "60" на "260".
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (105 лет, Кубинка), Форум Армия-2016.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-я АДОН, ранее филиал ВУНЦ ВВС «ВВА».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*061 ● 33061* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№261* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2015.
Ранее б/н *№61* жёлтый.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*062 ● 33062* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№262* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2015.
Ранее б/н *№62* жёлтый.
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (105 лет, Кубинка).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*063 ● 33063* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№263* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2015.
Ранее б/н *№63* жёлтый.
Показы/Учения/БД: День ВВС-2012 (105 лет, Кубинка).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*064 ● 33064* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№64* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж.  2015.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*065 ● 33065* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№65* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2016.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*066 ● 33066* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№66* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2016.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*067 ● 33067* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№67* жёлтый *RF-04454*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2016.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2017, Форум Армия-2017.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*068 ● 33068* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20001*. Серая окраска с красной и синей линиями. 2016.
Передан - 28.10.2016.
До ~07.2017 летал с рег. меньшего размера.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2017, Форум Армия-2017, Кубок Миля-2017, HeliRussia-2016 (без б/н) 2017 2018.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*069 ● 33069* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20006*. Бело-Серо-Красная окраска. 2017.
Передан - 19.10.2017.
Назван - *"Миша/Misha"* - (Фото - 1).
Ранее "Медицина Катастроф" - (Фото - Альбом-1).
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
В августе 2020 г. участвовал в демо-полётах в Мексике - (Фото - Альбом-1 1), в августе 2021 замечен в РФ - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*070 ● 33070* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20007*. Белая окраска. 2017.
Передан - 14.09.2017.
"Медицина Катастроф".
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*071 ● 33071* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20008*. Серо-синяя окраска. 2017.
Эксплуатант: AО «Костромское авиапредприятие».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*072 ● 33072* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20010*. Белая окраска. 2018.
Передан - 14.03.2018
"Медицина Катастроф".
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Санавиация Нижний Новгород.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*073 ● 33073* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20011*. Бело-красная окраска. 2018.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
В 2022 получил окраску стабилизаторов в цветах флага РФ - (Фото - 1). 
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «Вяткаавиа».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*074 ● 33074* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20005*. Серая окраска с красной и синей линиями. 2017.
Передан - ##.05.2017.
"Медицина Катастроф".
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
2017.05.27 - Во время подготовки к разлету с выставки HeliRussia-2017 техники неверно закрепили одну из лопастей, в результате чего вертолет вошел в земной резонанс и возможно получил повреждения конструкции. (Фото - 1 Альбом-1, 
Видео).
Показы/Учения/БД: HeliRussia-2017 (без б/н).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*075 ● 33075* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20002*. Бело-красная окраска. 2016.
Передан - 12.10.2016.
(Фото - 1 2).
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
РКБ Татарстана.
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания "Авиасервис" (Казань).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*076 ● 33076* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20004*. Серо-синяя окраска. 2017.
Передан - ##.08.2017.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
25.04.2018г. - Посадочная площадка «областная клиническая больница» г.Киров. Вертолет Ансат RA-20004, эксплуатант ООО «Вяткавиа». КВС - 1956 года рождения, генеральный директор ооо «Вяткавиа», образование: омское летно-техническое Училище га в 1975 г. Олага в 1985г. Санитарный рейс по маршруту п.п. Кучаны - п.п. ульяновская г.Киров – Омутнинск - п.п. областная клиническая больница г.Киров - п.п. Кучаны. Экипаж - 1 человек, пассажиров не было. После прилета из Омутнинска и высадки больных и врачей у областной больницы был осуществлен взлет с целью перелета к месту базирования п.п.Кучаны. При выполнении контрольного висения КВС почувствовал просадку вертолета и увидел просадку оборотов НВ, далее вертолет продолжил снижение с падением оборотов НВ и совершил грубую посадку (значение вертикальной перегрузки при которой посадку следует считать грубой РЛЭ не определено). После приземления КВС обнаружил, что переключатель левого двигателя, который переводит двигатель в режим «полет» находился в промежуточном положении, после перевода переключателя в крайнее переднее положение, левый двигатель перешел в режим «полет» после чего КВС выполнил взлет и полет к месту базирования. После выполнения то вертолета была выявлена остаточная деформация правой лыжи шасси вертолета.
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «Вяткаавиа».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*077 ● 33077* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20009*. Белая окраска. 2017.
Передан - 02.09.2017.
"Медицина Катастроф".
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - Альбом-1 Альбом-2).
Показы/Учения/БД: Кубок Миля-2017.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*078 ● 33078* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№78* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 19.11.2017.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*079 ● 33079* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№79* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 19.11.2017.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*080 ● 33080* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№80* жёлтый *RF-13466*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 19.11.2017.
Показы/Учения/БД: Форум Армия-2018.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*081 ● 33081* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№281* жёлтый *RF-13467*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 19.11.2017.
(Фото - 1 2).
Ранее б/н *№81* жёлтый.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*082 ● 33082* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№82* жёлтый *RF-13468*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 19.11.2017. 
(Фото - 1 2).
Носил б/н *№82* жёлтый, затем б/н *№282* жёлтый, затем снова б/н *№82* жёлтый.
Показы/Учения/БД: Форум Армия-2020 (Кубинка).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*083 ● 33083* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№83* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 20.12.2017.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*084 ● 33084* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№84* жёлтый *RF-13470*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 20.12.2017.
Показы/Учения/БД: Форум Армия-2021 (Кубинка) (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*085 ● 33085* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№85* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 20.12.2017.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил.f ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*086 ● 33086* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№86* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 20.12.2017.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*087 ● 33087* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№87* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
Передан - 20.12.2017.
Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*088 ● 33088* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20012*. Белая окраска. 2018.
"Медицина Катастроф".
(Фото - Альбом-1).
Эксплуатант: Неизвестная Авиакомпания.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*089 ● 33089* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20013*. Белая окраска. 2018.
Передан - 31.07.2018.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - Альбом-1).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*090 ● 33090* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20014*. Белая окраска. 2018.
Передан - ##.09.2018.
"Медицина Катастроф".
(Фото - 1).
2018.10.30 - Нижний-Новогород (Фото - Альбом-1 Альбом-2).
Авария - 2021.09.23 - AvSaf.Net - (Фото - 1 2).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Поврежден/Авария/Происшествие.*



*091 ● 33091* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20017*. Белая окраска. 2018.
Передан - 23.11.2018.
(Фото - Альбом-1).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*092 ● 33092* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*. Бело-красная окраска. 2018.
Передан - 23.11.2018.
(Фото - 1 Альбом-1 Альбом-2 Альбом-3 Альбом-4).
Лизинговый контракт с ООО «Авиакапитал–Сервис».
Показы/Учения/БД: ГидроАвиаСалон-2018.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы». Ранее Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*093 ● 33093* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20019*. Белая окраска.  2018.
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*094 ● 33094* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20020*. Белая окраска. 2018.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*095 ● 33095* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20021*. Белая окраска. 2018.
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*096 ● 33096* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20022*. Белая окраска. 2018.
(Фото - Альбом-1 Альбом-2 Альбом-3).
Показы/Учения/БД: HeliExpress-2019.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*097 ● 33097* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20023*. Белая окраска. 2018.
(Альбом - 1).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы» - Омский ЛТК ГА им. Ляпидевского.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*098 ● 33098* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20024*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2018.
(Фото - 1).
Передан - 08.02.2019.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*099 ● 33099* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20025*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2018.
Передан - 08.02.2019.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*100 ● 33100* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20026*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2018.
(Фото - 1).
Передан - 08.02.2019.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*




*101 ● 33101* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20027*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2018.
Передан - 08.02.2019.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*102 ● 33102* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20036*. Серо-синяя окраска. 2019.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*103 ● 33103* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20037*. Белая окраска.  2019.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА (а/к «СКОЛ»).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*104 ● 33104* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RF-32751*. Ливрея МЧС России. 2020.
Ранее рег. *RA-20038*.
(Фото - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: МЧС России.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*105 ● 33105* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20039*. Белая окраска. 2019.
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*106 ● 33106* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20040*. Белая окраска. 2019.
(Фото - 1).
"Скорая Помощь"
Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*107 ● 33107* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20041*. Белая окраска. 2019.
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*108 ● 33108* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20028*. Белая окраска. 2019.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы».
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*109 ● 33109* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20029*. Белая окраска. 2019.
(Фото - Альбом-1).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы» - Омский ЛТК ГА им. Ляпидевского.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*110 ● 33110* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20030*. Бело-Жёлтая окраска. 2020.
(Фото - 1).
АО "ТНЦ - Транспортный Навигационный Центр" - (Фото - 1 2).
В марте 2022 замечен в новой бело-жёлтой окраске - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ГТЛК.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*111 ● 33111* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20031*. Бело-Красная окраска. 2020.
Белая окраска - (Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД: .
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА (Хели-Драйв).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*112 ● 33112* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20032*. Бело-Красная окраска. 2020.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА (Хели-Драйв).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*113 ● 33113* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 

*114 ● 33114* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20035*. Белый с красной лентой. 2018.
Ранее б/н *910*, к МАКС-2019 получил рег. *RA-20035* - (Фото - Альбом-1). 
Показы/Учения/БД: HeliRussia-2021, Dubai Airshow-2019, МАКС-2019, Le Bourget-2019, ГидроАвиаСалон-2018.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*115 ● 33115* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ -рег. *RA-20033*. Бело-Красная окраска. 2020.
Показы/Учения/БД: .
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА (Хели-Драйв).

*116 ● 33116* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20055*. Чёрная окраска. 2020.
(Фото - 1 2).
Эксплуатант: А/к "Баргузин".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*117 ● 33117* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20056*. Чёрная окраска. 2020.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1, Видео).
Эксплуатант: А/к "Баргузин".
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*118 ● 33118* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20057*. Чёрно-серая окраска. 2020.
Показы/Учения/БД: HeliRussia-2021 (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Авиакапитал-Сервис.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*119 ● 33119* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20058*. 2021.
Сборка - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Авиакапитал-Сервис.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*120 ● 33120* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20042*. Чёрно-cерая окраска. 2021.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы»
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 



*121 ● 33121* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20043*. 2021.
Эксплуатант: Авиакапитал-Сервис.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*122 ● 33122* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20059*. 2021.
Aвария - 2021.08.23 - AvSaf.Net - (Фото - 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9).
Эксплуатант: РусАвиа (Уфа).
Текущее состояние: *Поврежден/Авария/Происшествие.*

*123 ● 33123* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20060*. Белая окраска. 2021.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Костромское АП.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*124 ● 33124* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20044*. 2021.
Эксплуатант: ТНЦ - Транспортный навигационный центр.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*125 ● 33125* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 

*126 ● 33126* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20103*. Чёрно-серая окраска. 2019.
VIP комплектация совместно с AURUS. Летом 2021 получил рег. *RA-20103*.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2019 2021.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*127 ● 33127* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 

*128 ● 33128* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20069*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*129 ● 33129* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 

*130 ● 33130* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 



*131 ● 33131* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20071*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*132 ● 33132* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20047*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
Сборка на КВЗ - (Фото - 1).
Для НССА - 3/37.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*133 ● 33133* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20048*. 2021.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*134 ● 33134* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ -  рег. *RA-20049*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Для НССА - 5/37.
Сборка на КВЗ - (Фото - 1).
(Фото - 1 2 3 4).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.* 

*135 ● 33135* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20050*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*136 ● 33136* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20072*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*137 ● 33137* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20073*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*138 ● 33138* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20074*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
(Фото - 1).
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*139 ● 33139* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Заказан/Сборка.*

*140 ● 33140* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20075*. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*141 ● 33141* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20076*. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*142 ● 33142* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20077*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
(Фото - 1).
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*143 ● 33143* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20078*. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*144 ● 33144* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-#####*. 2022.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*145 ● 33145* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20079*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*146 ● 33146* - RP.Net - Ансат-СК - рег. *RA-20080*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД: HeliRussia-2022.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*147 ● 33147* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20081*. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*148 ● 33148* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20082*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*149 ● 33149* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20083*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*150 ● 33150* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20084*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*




*151 ● 33151* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*152 ● 33152* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20085*. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*153 ● 33153* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20086*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*154 ● 33154* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20087*. 2022.
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*155 ● 33155* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20088*. 2022.
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*156 ● 33156* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20089*. 2022.
Эксплуатант: 
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*Корректировки и дополнения приветствуются! Страница обновляется по мере поступления новых данных!*

*Cводная таблица реестра* - Ссылка.

* *???* - есть сомнение в данных.

----------


## Rus_Knights

*========== Неопознанные Борта ==========*

*### ● 070A01* - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *E7-MUP*. Темно-серая окраска, флаг сербии. 2020.
Оснащен медицинским модулем.
Ранее временный номер *071*.
*E7-MUP* - (Фото - 1, Видео - 1).
*E7-MUP* = Ministarstvo unutrašnjih poslova Republika Srpska - МВД Республики Сербской.
Эксплуатант: Босния и Герцеговина - МВД Сербии.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*### ● 070A02* - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *E7-SAJ*.  Темно-серая окраска, флаг сербии. 2020.
Оснащен медицинским модулем.
*E7-SAJ* = Специјална антитерористичка јединица - Специальное подразделение по борьбе с терроризмом.
Ранее временный номер *072* - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: Босния и Герцеговина - МВД Сербии.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



*### ● 156A01* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *982*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Бело-сине-красная окраска. 2018.
(Фото - 1).
Первый "Ансат" по китайскому контракту.
Дублирование технических надписей ("опасно, вращающийся винт" и т.д.) китайскими иероглифами, заводская табличка там нового образца: вместо обычной маленькой и на русском языке - эпичная двуязычная (рус./англ.) "простыня" раза в четыре больше.
Показы/Учения/БД: China Airshow-2018, Тур по Азии-2018, Форум Армия-2020 (Кубинка), HeliRussia-2020.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*### ● 156A02* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *###*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).  2018.
Сборка - (Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД:
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Сборка/Строится.*




Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *EZ-L487*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Бело-красно-зелёный. 2021.
Оснащен медицинским модулем.
(Фото - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: Туркменистан.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *ZW-001*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
Ранее рег. *RA-200##* - НССА.
В себтябре 2022 передан для нужд экстренных служб Зимбабве (Ссылка) - (Фото - 1 2 3).
Оборудован медицинским модулем.
Эксплуатант: Зимбабве.
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ансат-К - RP.Net - рег. *907*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Черно-серая окраска.
Ранее Корея. Возвращён в Россию.
(Фото - 1).
Доработан бортовой стрелой - (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

Ансат-К - RP.Net - рег. *908*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Черно-синяя окраска.
Ранее Корея. Возвращён в Россию.
Участвовал в сертифиции системы аварийного приводнения - (Фото - 1), перевозки грузов на внешней подвеской (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

*### ● ПТ-14* - Ансат-М - рег. *911*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Чёрно-Серая окраска. 
п/п 29.12.2020 - (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
К МАКСу-2021 получил рег. *911* и чёрно-серую окраску.
(Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2021.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*



Ансат-K - рег. *###*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Бело-оранжевая окраска. 
Ранее Корея. Возвращён в Россию.
(Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении. (КВЗ)*

Ансат-K - рег. *###*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Бело-оранжевая окраска. 
Ранее Корея. Возвращён в Россию.
На HeliRussia-2008 представлен как тренажёр.
Показы/Учения/БД: HeliRussia-2008 (Фото - 1 2 3).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *На хранении. (КВЗ)*



Ансат-УС - без б/н. Белая окраска с триколором.
Один из 2-х прототипов Ансат-У.
Передставлен 26.12.2008 на новом ЛИКе камовцев-милевцев под Чкаловской в варианте Салон.
2009.03.28 - (Фото - 1 2).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*



Ансат - без б/н. Бело-красная окраска.
Макет - *???* - (Фото - 1).
Показы/Учения/БД: China Helicopter Exposition-2019
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

Ансат-РЦ - Макет - без б/н. Бело-Красно-Серая окраска.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2001 (Фото - 1).
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ансат б/н *982*:
Турне по Азии, 6 ноября 2018, Ханой:

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*. Белая окраска. 
> (Фото 1).
> Оператор: АО «Русские Вертолетные Системы».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *076 ● 33076* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20004*. Серо-синяя окраска. 2017.
> 25.04.2018г. - Посадочная площадка «областная клиническая больница» г.Киров. Вертолет Ансат RA-20004, эксплуатант ООО «Вяткавиа». КВС - 1956 года рождения, генеральный директор ооо «Вяткавиа», образование: омское летно-техническое Училище га в 1975 г. Олага в 1985г. Санитарный рейс по маршруту п.п. Кучаны - п.п. ульяновская г.Киров – Омутнинск - п.п. областная клиническая больница г.Киров - п.п. Кучаны. Экипаж - 1 человек, пассажиров не было. После прилета из Омутнинска и высадки больных и врачей у областной больницы был осуществлен взлет с целью перелета к месту базирования п.п.Кучаны. При выполнении контрольного висения КВС почувствовал просадку вертолета и увидел просадку оборотов НВ, далее вертолет продолжил снижение с падением оборотов НВ и совершил грубую посадку (значение вертикальной перегрузки при которой посадку следует считать грубой РЛЭ не определено). После приземления КВС обнаружил, что переключатель левого двигателя, который переводит двигатель в режим «полет» находился в промежуточном положении, после перевода переключателя в крайнее переднее положение, левый двигатель перешел в режим «полет» после чего КВС выполнил взлет и полет к месту базирования. После выполнения то вертолета была выявлена остаточная деформация правой лыжи шасси вертолета.
> Оператор: Авиакомпания «Вяткаавиа».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат - рег. *RA-20024*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 20##.
> (Фото 1https://russianplanes.net/id244912).
> Оператор: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *"ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ РОССИИ" НАЧНУТ ПОСТАВКИ "АНСАТОВ" В КИТАЙ В 2019 ГОДУ*
> 
> Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Ростех) в этом году начнет поставки вертолетов "Ансат" с медицинским модулем в рамках контракта с Ассоциацией медицины катастроф Китая, сообщил ТАСС директор по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике Ростеха Виктор Кладов в ходе международной оборонной выставки IDEX 2019.
> 
> Контракт на поставку 20 вертолетов "Ансат" был подписан в ноябре 2018 года на выставке Airshow China.
> 
> "На последней выставке в китайском Чжухае холдинг подписал контракт на поставку Ассоциации медицины катастроф КНР 20 "Ансатов" с медицинскими модулями, первые машины будут отгружены в 2019 году", - сказал он.
> 
> Машины будут переданы заказчику в многоцелевой комплектации. В холдинге ранее отмечали, что купленные "Ансаты" при оснащении медицинским модулем могут использоваться для оказания первой помощи, экстренной эвакуации пациентов, в том числе в местности со сложным рельефом.
> ...


Источник.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *077 ● 33077* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20009*. Белая окраска. 2017.
> "Медицина катостроф".
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Кубок Миля 2017.
> Оператор: АО «Русские Вертолетные Системы».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *092 ● 33092* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*. Бело-красная окраска. 
> (Фото 1).
> Предназначен для "Национальной службы санитарной авиации - НССА".
> Лизинговый контракт с ООО «Авиакапитал–Сервис».
> ГидроАвиаСалон 2018.
> Оператор: АО «Русские Вертолетные Системы». Ранее Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Мохнатый шмель

Сегодня в Стригино замечен был. RA-20020

RA-20020

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *089 ● 33089* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20013*. 2018.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Оператор: АО «Русские Вертолетные Системы».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## AMCXXL

*Казанский вертолетный завод поставит Министерству обороны России еще 30 вертолетов "Ансат-У"* 
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3669874.html




> что к настоящему времени Министерство обороны России получило по трем контрактам 50 вертолетов «Ансат-У». По первому контракту КВЗ поставил ВВС России восемь вертолетов "Ансат-У" (серийные номера с 33028 по 33035), в том числе шесть - в 2009 году, и два - в 2010 году. Затем Министерством обороны 1 марта 2011 года был заключен контракт с КВЗ на поставку 32 машин "Ансат-У". Договорная стоимость одного вертолета "Ансат-У" по данному контракту составляла 127,72246 млн рублей без НДС. В рамках этого контракта пять вертолетов "Ансат-У" были поставлены ВВС (ВКС) России в 2011 году, по шесть - в 2012, 2013, 2014 и 2015 годах, и три - в 2016 году (серийные номера с 33036 по 33067). 
> Наконец, по контракту от 5 июня 2017 года КВЗ поставил ВКС России в ноябре-декабре 2017 года еще десять учебных вертолетов «Ансат-У» общей стоимостью 2,075438 млрд рублей (предположительные серийные номера с 33078 по 33087)




Один из учебных вертолетов "Ансат-У" (бортовой номер "78 желтый"), поставленных ПАО "Казанский вертолетный завод" по контракту 2017 года в состав Сызранского филиала военного учебно-научного центра ВКС «Военно-воздушная академия имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского и Ю.А. Гагарина». Март 2018 года

----------


## Rus_Knights

*Ле Бурже 2019:*




> *005 ● 030901 - ПТ-05* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *905*. Ливрея "Вертолётов России". 2002. 
> Опытный образец Ансата. Пятый прототип.
> Носил серо-синяю, "зебрянную", черно-бело-серую, черно-бело-оранжевую окраски.
> Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС 2005 2013 2015 2017, HeliRussia 2014 2015 2016 2017 2018.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*









> *114 ● 33114* - Ансат-ГМСУ - б/н *910*. Ливрея "Вертолётов России". 2018.
> Показы/Учения/БД: Le Bourget 2019, ГидроАвиаСалон 2018.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

----------


## melman31

И далее по ссылке http://fotosn.ru/2019/06/24/%D0%B0%D...0%D0%BE%D1%84/

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *095 ● 33095* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20021*. #########. 2018.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ансат-Аурус:

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ансат-РТ рег. *327* на МАКС-2019:

----------


## Mister Z

> Ансат б/н *982*:
> Турне по Азии, 6 ноября 2018, Ханой:


Борт 982-чёрный - внезапно китаец. Дублирование технических надписей ("опасно, вращающийся винт" и т.д.) китайскими иероглифами - отнюдь не только для авиасалона в Чжухае, это реально первый "Ансат" по китайскому контракту, зав. № 156А01. И заводская табличка там нового образца: вместо обычной маленькой и на русском языке - эпичная двуязычная (рус./англ.) "простыня" раза в четыре больше.



> Ансат-Аурус:


Зав. №33126.




> Ансат-РТ рег. *327* на МАКС-2019:


Зав. №33027.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20035*. Ливрея "Вертолётов России". 2018.


Бывший б/н *910*?

----------


## bakulinks77

Завалялось вот. Несколько лет назад сфотал.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат-У - б/н *№281* жёлтый *RF-13467*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 20##.
> (Фото - 1 2).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-я АДОН.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*
> 
> Ансат-У - б/н *№282* жёлтый *RF-13468*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 20##.
> (Фото - 1 2).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 8-я АДОН.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*





Может бывшие б/н 81, 82 жёлтый? переход на 3-х значные б/н у ансатов?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20040*. Белая окраска. 2018.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Micro

А никто не скажет, какой экземпляр был в Парке Патриот в Кубинке 21 августа 2018 г. (фото saidpvo)?
https://saidpvo.livejournal.com/741202.html

----------


## Rus_Knights

> А никто не скажет, какой экземпляр был в Парке Патриот в Кубинке 21 августа 2018 г. (фото saidpvo)?
> https://saidpvo.livejournal.com/741202.html


*### ● 410A07* - Ансат-К - без рег. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Синий пиксельный камуфляж. 2004.
Ранее демонстратор полицейской версии.
Ранее б/н *975*. Полиция Южной Кореи.
Возвращён в Россию.
Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС 2017, Форум Армия 2016 2017 2018 2019, ГидроАвиаСалон 2016.
Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20037*. Белая окраска. 
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*








> 073 ● 33073 - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. RA-20011. 2017.
> Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «Вяткаавиа».
> Текущее состояние: Эксплуатируется.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *### ● 156A02* - Ансат - рег. *###*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Неокрашен.
> (Фото 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД: 
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Сборка - КВЗ*







> *116 ● 33116* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *###*. Ливрея "Вертолётов России". Неокрашен.
> (Фото - 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД:
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Сборка.*







> *119 ● 33119* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *###*. Ливрея "Вертолётов России". Неокрашен.
> (Фото - 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД:
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Сборка.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

*Росавиация сертифицировала систему аварийного приводнения «Ансата»*

Источник - ссылка.




> Ансат-К - рег. *908*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Черно-синяя окраска.
> Ранее Корея. Возвращён в Россию.
> Участвовал в сертифиции системы аварийного приводнения - (Фото 1).
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Евгений

RA-20001 РВС

----------


## Евгений

Красногорский госпиталь. НССА

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня в Северо-западный авиационный центр МЧС России поступило пополнение авиационной техники, это новый вертолет Ансат. К слову, эта первая отечественная винтокрылая машина такого класса, которая пополнила ряды авиации МЧС. Авиация МЧС России

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *104 ● 33104* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RF-32751*. Ливрея МЧС России. 
> Ранее рег. *RA-20038*.
> (Фото - 1 2 3).
> Эксплуатант: МЧС России.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Fencer

> 


Первый вертолет «Ансат» для МЧС России https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4025169.html

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RF-20030*. Белая окраска.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ГТЛК.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 003 ● 003 - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н 03 синий. 2001.
> Опытный образец Ансата. Второй лётный Ансат. Участвовал в заводских испытаниях до июня 2004 г.
> (Фото - 1???).
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: На хранении.


Он???

----------


## aviafan

Уважаемые форумчане!

В 2008-09 гг. Казахстаном планировалась закупка трех вертолётов Ансат.

Возможно, кто-то подскажет, кто должен был стать их эксплуатантом: авиакомпании или МЧС/службы спасения?

----------


## Avia M

Республика Сербская Боснии и Герцеговины (БиГ) приобрела три российских вертолета "Ансат" для нужд своей полиции, первый из них будет доставлен в республику в сентябре текущего года...

https://ria.ru/20200624/1573436990.html

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Вертолет "Ансат" совершил первый полет в Мексике


11 августа 2020 г., AEX.RU –  Российский вертолет "Ансат" в ходе первого испытательного полета в Мексике успешно приземлился на крышу небоскреба, сообщили РИА Новости в компании Craft Avia Center, которая является сервисным центром и дистрибьютором вертолетов "Ансат" в Мексике.

"Мы рады сообщить, что "Ансат" успешно совершил несколько испытательных полетов в Мексике. Вертолет успешно приземлился на вертолетную площадку на небоскребе в Гвадалахаре. Кроме того, один из испытательных полетов прошел в горах, где вертолет также без проблем осуществил посадку на высоте в 2800 метров", - сказал гендиректор компании Хосе Де Висенте, которого цитирует пресс-служба.

В апреле генеральный директор Craft Avia Center Хосе де Висенте сообщал, что кризис и пандемия коронавируса не помешали отправке первого вертолета семейства "Ансат" в Мексику. По словам предпринимателя, вертолетные перевозки в Мексике отнесли к категории транспорта, которую не коснулись санитарные ограничения, поэтому сектор продолжает работу во время всеобщего карантина с учетом рекомендаций Минздрава — в ангарах остались только охранники, пилоты, техники из сервисной команды и руководители, которые поддерживают все операции.

Ранее в Craft Avia Center сообщали о планах поставить в Мексику на первом этапе 13 воздушных судов этого типа для своей компании и клиентов, а также еще 27 машин для национального проекта воздушной скорой помощи. Процесс сертификации модели "Ансат" в Мексике должен завершиться в этом году.

Источник - Ссылка.

Первый вертолет "Ансат" прибыл в Мексику - RA-20006

----------


## Rus_Knights

Видео:




****************************

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

> *### ● 33###* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20031*. Белая окраска.
> (Фото 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД: .
> Эксплуатант: .
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат Нижний Новгород


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20014*.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57699821633242

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *### ● 33###* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20031*. Бело-Красная окраска. 2020.
> Белая окраска - (Фото 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД: .
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *112● 33112* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20032*. Бело-Красная окраска. 2020.
> Показы/Учения/БД: .
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА (Хели-Драйв).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *### ● 410A02* - Ансат-К - рег. *HL9438*. Лесная служба Южной Кореи. 2005.
> Ранее б/н *FP301* Лесной службы Южной Кореи.
> Передан - 2005.02.24. Перерегистрир. как HL9438 - 29.11.2007.
> Возвращён в Россию, затем передан для статических испытаний в АвиаТест, Рига. (Фото - 1 2 Ссылка)
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Ранее Лесная служба Южной Кореи.
> Текущее состояние: *Стат. испытания. АвиаТест, Рига.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> ОДК презентовал проект двигателя ВК-650 для вертолетов «Ансат», Ка-226, VRT500


Техническое задание на разработку двигателя ВК-650В предполагает создание мотора с умеренными характеристиками, с использованием безрисковых технических решений, но в кратчайшие сроки.  Чтобы вывести двигатель на рынок в кратчайшие сроки, разработчик отказался от рискованных технических решений, сулящих заметное превосходство по основным техническим характеристикам над существующими конкурентами. Мощность на взлётном режиме должна достигать 650 л.с., в то время как на чрезвычайном режиме мощность кратковременно составит 750 л.с. Удельный расход на взлётном режиме не должен превышать достаточно консервативные 245 грамм/л.с. в час и 280 грамм/л.с. в час на крейсерском режиме, что немного лучше, чем у иностранных аналогов. Поставочная масса не превысит 105 кг. 

Демонстратор двигателя ВК-650В обещают уже в этом году, а три опытных образца в 2021. Предполагается, что двигатель ВК-650В  потенциально может занять 20% мирового рынка газотурбинных двигателей лёгких вертолётов, что составляет порядка 230 двигателей в год. «ОДК-Климов» видят возможность поставки двигателя ВК-650В  в интересах программ Saba 248 и Shahed 285 (Иран), а также Changhe Z-11 (КНР).   

Сейчас на вертолетах Ка-226 устанавливаются по два двигателя французской компании Safran — Arrius 2G1 (мощностью 580 л. с.) и Ardiden 3G (1680 л. с.) соответственно. На «Ансате» используются два турбовальных PW207K канадского производителя Pratt & Whitney Canada, мощностью 630 л. с.     

Вопрос замены двигателя «Ансата», хоть и не акцентированный со стороны разработчика, но весьма актуальный. Как известно, модель «Ансат-У» используется Минобороны для первоначальной лётной подготовки вертолётчиков. Согласно информации, озвученной на круглом столе, сегодня уже 11 вертолётов этого типа (из примерно 40, базирующихся в Сызрани) не эксплуатируются из-за того, что на них не выполнены 900-часовые работы по обслуживанию форсунок двигателя - военные отмечают, что это произошло после очередного ужесточения санкций.      

Улучшить характеристики по удельному расходу топлива можно будет либо за счёт повышения температуры газа перед турбиной, либо за счёт увеличения степени сжатия в компрессоре, и то, и другое влияет на ресурс, причём существенно. Но за четыре года, отведённых на создание двигателя, провести соответствующие НИР не представляется возможным. В целом создание новой конструкции, не опирающейся на предыдущий опыт, задача нетривиальная. Уже в момент завершения сертификации ВК-650В должен получить ресурс в 600 часов, а в дальнейшем планируется перейти на эксплуатацию по состоянию с ресурсом основных деталей горячей части в 4500 часов, а по деталям холодной части - до 9000 часов.  

==========

Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *114 ● 33114* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20035*. Ливрея "Вертолётов России" - Белый с красной лентой. 2018.
> Ранее б/н *910*, к МАКС 2019 получил рег. *RA-20035*. 
> Показы/Учения/БД: Dubai Airshow 2019, МАКС 2019, Le Bourget 2019, ГидроАвиаСалон 2018.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*








> *126 ● 33126* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - б/н. Чёрно-серая окраска. 2019.
> VIP комплектация совместно с AURUS. 
> Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС 2019.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> *### ● 156A01* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *982*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Бело-сине-красная окраска. 2018.
> (Фото 1).
> Первый "Ансат" по китайскому контракту.
> Дублирование технических надписей ("опасно, вращающийся винт" и т.д.) китайскими иероглифами, заводская табличка там нового образца: вместо обычной маленькой и на русском языке - эпичная двуязычная (рус./англ.) "простыня" раза в четыре больше.
> Показы/Учения/БД: China Airshow 2018, Тур по Азии 2018.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Суринам


Ми-8АМТ - рег. *RA-24648*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57715472765638




> Мобильный комплекс ночного старта 2 поколения


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20022*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57715824649951




> HeliRussia 2020


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *982*
Ка-32А11ВС - рег. *RA-31111*
Ми-38 - рег. *RA-14341*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57715993180998




> Авиационный колледж


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20023*
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20029*
Ми-8 - рег. *RA-24623*
Ми-8 - рег. *RA-25897*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57715017292368




> Вертолетная площадка Люберцы


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57715296249613




> Ансат - в Мексику


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20006*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57714389522618




> Белгород


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20013*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57714389522618




> Респираторы и костюмы биологической защиты


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20022*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57714551146968




> Ми-38


Ми-38 - рег. *RA-14341*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57713264457011




> Ансат в пейзаже


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20035*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57711363078156




> China Helicopter Exposition 2019


Ансат - Макет?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57711348580533




> Ансат Челябинск


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20017*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57711175020113




> Ансат Магнитогорск


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20014*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57711172395437




> Презентация HeliExpress в Подушкино


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20022*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57710481735512




> Хелипарк "Подушкино"


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57709985020002




> HeliRussia 2019


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57707201312801




> Русские Вертолетные Системы - команда


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20011*
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20018*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57709985020002




> Ансат Подушкино 2019


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20001*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57689512925683




> РВС Нижний Новгород


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20014*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57702638615031




> Ми-8АМТ


Ми-8АМТ - рег. *RA-22823*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57704032482395




> РВС Волгоград 2018


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20005*
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20012*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57701745465951




> Ансат Нижний Новгород


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20014*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57699821633242




> соревнования конструкторских бюро холдинга «Вертолеты России»


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20001*
Ка-226Т - рег. *241*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57670138947597




> HeliRussia 2018


Ансат - рег. *905*
VRT-500
Ми-171Ш - рег. *783*
Ми-171А2 - рег. *702*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57694641549862




> Вертолетные площадки РВС


Ка-226 - рег. *RA-21008*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57689322526880




> Аэродром Мячково


Ка-32А11ВС - рег. *RA-32804*
Ансат
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20001*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57691682386982




> Презентация «Ансата» в Барвихе


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20001*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57693176239181




> HeliRussia-2016


Ми-8 - 70934
Ми-38 - 38013
Ансат - рег. *905*
Ансат-ГМСУ - 33068
Ми-171А2 - рег. *514*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57694244965284




> МАКС-2017


Ансат - рег. *905*
Ансат-ГМСУ - 33027 - рег. *03*
VRT-200
Ка-226Т - рег. *241*
Ми-8АМТ - рег. *715*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57691014407932




> Гидроавиасалон-2016


Ка-52 - б/н 12 синий
Ка-52 - б/н 06 синий
Ми-28Н - б/н 11 красный *RF-91343*
Ми-28Н - б/н 12 красный *RF-91344*
Ил-38Н - б/н 19 жёлтый
Ми-8АМТ - рег. *748*
Ил-114ЛЛ - рег. *91003*
Бе-12 - б/н 20 жёлтый
Бе-103 - рег. *RA-01855*
Бе-200ЧС - 03-03
Бе-200ЧС - *21512*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57690909620122




> Кубок Миля 2017


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20001*
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20009*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57693151798744




> HeliRussia 2017


Ми-38 - (38011)
Ансат-ГМСУ - 33027
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57693119656664




> Открытие Курганского вертолетного центра оперативной медицины


Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20006*
Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20009*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57665690925738

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *Поставки модернизированных вертолетов "Ансат-М" стартуют в 2022 году*


Холдинг "Вертолеты России" планирует начать поставки модернизированного легкого вертолета "Ансат-М" с 2022 г. Об этом сообщил главный конструктор ОКБ Казанского вертолетного завода Алексей Гарипов в рамках XII Вертолетного форума (проводится Ассоциацией вертолетной индустрии) в Тюмени.

Согласно его презентации, у новой версии ВС объем топливной системы будет увеличен на 21%, что позволит нарастить максимальную дальность полета машины на 135 км, до 640 км. 

Масса полезной нагрузки вертолета (коммерческая + топливо) увеличится на 59 кг, до 1148 кг.

===============

Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *078 ● 33078* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№78* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
> Передан - 19.11.2017.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Серб:

----------


## Fencer

> Серб:


https://www.rhc.aero/media/ansat_respublika_serbskya

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Состоялся полет первого модернизированного легкого вертолета «Ансат-М».
> 
> Отличительной чертой вертолета является модернизированная топливная система, в результате чего дальность полета машины выросла с 505 до 640 км, а с дополнительным топливным баком – до 800 км.
> 
> Кроме того, вертолет получил новейшее бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование, которое позволяет совершать полеты в условиях нулевой видимости, а благодаря модернизации хвостового оперения улучшена путевая устойчивость.
> 
> За счет увеличения доли композитных материалов, которая теперь достигает 35%, удалось снизить вес вертолета и повысить его летные характеристики.
> 
> Сертификационные испытания и первые поставки нового «Ансата» запланированы на следующий год.









> Ансат-М - рег. *###*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Неокрашен. 
> п/п 29.12.2020 - (Фото 1 2 3 4).
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Mister Z

> Серб:


Поскольку заказчик/владелец - не Сербия, а Республика Сербская (в составе Боснии и Герцеговины), получается, что этот вертолёт фигурирует как боснийский. Стало быть, заводской номер должен быть 070А01? (070 - код БиГ по ISO 3166-1)

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Поскольку заказчик/владелец - не Сербия, а Республика Сербская (в составе Боснии и Герцеговины), получается, что этот вертолёт фигурирует как боснийский. Стало быть, заводской номер должен быть 070А01? (070 - код БиГ по ISO 3166-1)


Возможно, пруфов пока ноль.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *104 ● 33104* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RF-32751*. Ливрея МЧС России. 2020.
> Ранее рег. *RA-20038*.
> (Фото - 1 2 3).
> Эксплуатант: МЧС России.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*


2021.02.05

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 10 марта 2021 года министру обороны Сербии Небойше Стефановичу во время его двухдневного визита в Республику Сербскую (Босния и Герцеговина) продемонстрировали легкий вертолет "Ансат" в медицинской комплектации производства АО "Казанский вертолетный завод" (в составе АО "Вертолеты России" Госкорпорации Ростех). Первый из трех заказанных вертолетов "Ансат" получен министерством внутренних дел  Республики Сербской (Босния и Герцеговина) в ноябре 2020 год

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *Казанский вертолетный завод модернизирует «Ансат» до конца 2023 года*
> На эти цели Минпромоторг России направит больше миллиарда рублей. 
> 
> АО «Казанский вертолетный завод» заключил с Минпромторгом РФ государственный контракт на модернизацию вертолета «Ансат». Сумма контракта составила 1 млрд 22 млн рублей. 
> 
> Согласно документу, КВЗ должен представить модернизированный вертолет с уже завершенными наземными и летными испытаниями для запуска его в серийное производство до 15 декабря 2023 года, пишет  «Коммерсант». 
> 
> Техническим заданием у вертолета предусмотрены новые лопасти для несущего и рулевого винтов с усовершенствованной аэродинамической компоновкой, обновленное бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование с возможностью установки противообледенительной системы и автопилота. Кроме того, максимальная взлетная масса машины должна быть увеличена с 3,6 до 3,8 тонны. 
> 
> Согласно контракту, работы будут оплачены тремя траншами — на 392 млн, 330 млн и 300 млн рублей в течение трех лет.


Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *006 ● 410A06* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - рег. *HL9441*. Лесная служба Южной Кореи. 2005.
> Передан - 2006.06.##.
> Ранее б/н *FP306* Лесной службы Южной Кореи. Перерегистрир. как *HL9441* - 29.11.2007.
> Вероятно возвращён в Россию. Разукомплектован.
> Эксплуатант: Лесная служба Южной Кореи.
> Текущее состояние: *Неизвестно.*







> *007 ● 410A07* - RP.Net - Ансат-К - без рег. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Синий пиксельный камуфляж. 2006.
> Передан - 2006.09.##.
> Ранее демонстратор полицейской версии, возвращён в Россию, б/н *975* Полиция Южной Кореи, б/н *FP307*.
> Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС 2017, Форум Армия 2016 2017 2018 2019, ГидроАвиаСалон 2016.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*







> *004 ● 020401 - ПТ-03* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№904*. Бело-синяя окраска. 2002. 
> Опытный образец Ансата. Третий лётный Ансат.
> В 2011 отстранен от летной эксплуатации и был переоборудован в натурный стенд для проведения наземных ресурсных испытаний. Аттестован как натурный стенд, имел сертификат до марта 2017.  - (Фото 1 2).
> Выработал назначенный ресурс.
> Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС 2003 (Фото 1), День СВВАУЛ (65 лет) 2005 (Фото 1).
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*







> *005 ● 030901 - ПТ-05* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№905*. Ливрея "Вертолётов России" - Белый с красной лентой. 2004. 
> Опытный образец Ансата. Пятый прототип.
> Отстранен от эксплуатации в 2016, в связи с выработкой назначенного ресурса и допустимых нагрузок. Десонстрационный образец.
> Носил серо-синяю, "зебрянную", черно-бело-серую, черно-бело-оранжевую окраски.
> Показы/Учения/БД: Le Bourget 2019, МАКС 2005, 2013, 2015, 2017 (Фото - Альбом-1), HeliRussia 2014 2015 2016 (Фото - Альбом-1), 2017, 2018 (Фото - Альбом-1).
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> *001 ● 001* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№001*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Бело-синяя окраска. 20##.
> Полноразмерный макет(*?*). 
> Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-1993 (Фото 1), 1995 (Фото 1), 1997 (Фото 1).
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*






**************************************************  **********

Выходит Ансат 02 и Ансат-РЦ два разных борта?
Ансат 02 - это ПТ-01.
Ансат-РЦ 903 - это 02-РЦ.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Казанский вертолетный завод получил от Росавиации одобрение на установку бортовой стрелы на вертолет Ансат, сообщает холдинг "Вертолеты России"
> 
> Бортовая стрела повышает эффективность применения вертолета Ансат при поисково-спасательных работах и позволяет проводить погрузочно-разгрузочные работы в режиме висения.
> 
> Бортовая стрела легко монтируется и демонтируется с использованием быстроразъемных соединений. При ее сохраняется возможность доступа в подкапотное пространство для обслуживания техники.
> 
> Кроме того, на КВЗ завершены испытания системы швартовки груза в грузовой кабине, которая позволит выполнять на вертолете Ансат грузовые перевозки
> Источник: соцсети холдинга "Вертолеты России"

----------


## Rus_Knights

*Ростех передал Туркменистану первый «Ансат» и санитарный Ми-17-1В*

Казанский вертолетный завод холдинга «Вертолеты России» поставил в Республику Туркменистан первый вертолет «Ансат», а также тяжелый многоцелевой Ми-17-1В. Обе машины будут использоваться в новом Международном ожоговом центре для медэвакуации пострадавших и тяжелобольных пациентов.

Договор на поставку вертолета «Ансат» и Ми-17-1В был подписан между Казанским вертолетным заводом и агентством «Туркменховаеллары» 31 марта 2020 года. В соответствии с контрактом оба вертолета поставляются в Туркменистан в универсальном варианте исполнения с медмодулями и медицинским оборудованием на борту, дополнительно предусмотрены противоожоговые наборы. Салоны машин оборудованы кондиционерами.
==========
Источник - Ссылка.




> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *EZ-L487*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Бело-красно-зелёный окраска. 2021.
> Оснащен медицинским модулем.
> (Фото - 1 2).
> Эксплуатант: Туркменистан.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *Ростех сертифицирует «Ансат» для перевозки негабаритных грузов и тушения пожаров*
> Холдинг «Вертолеты России» Госкорпорации Ростех оснастит вертолет «Ансат» внешней подвеской, которая позволит вертолету перевозить негабаритные грузы весом до тонны. После сертификации новой опции вертолет «Ансат» также сможет применяться для тушения пожаров с использованием водосливного устройства на внешней подвеске.
> 
> В ходе испытаний на Казанском вертолетном заводе машина поднялась на высоту 3,7 км, имея за бортом 600 кг груза. Скорость воздушного судна с грузом на внешней подвеске составила 180 км/ч. При этом максимальный взлетный вес «Ансата» при использовании внешней подвески увеличен с 3600 до 3800 кг.
> 
> «Расширяя перечень опционального оборудования, мы делаем вертолет «Ансат» еще более универсальной и удобной в эксплуатации машиной. Уже сегодня он может применяться для перевозки пассажиров и грузов, медицинских и поисково-спасательных работ. Сертификация внешней подвески позволит перевозить на вертолете негабаритные грузы, а в перспективе – использовать его для тушения пожаров с помощью водосливного устройства. В ближайшее время мы также рассчитываем увеличить дальность полета «Ансата» на 160 км за счет сертификации дополнительного топливного бака», – сообщили в авиационном кластере Ростеха.
> 
> Ранее КВЗ получил от Росавиации одобрение на установку бортовой стрелы с лебедкой на вертолет «Ансат». Новая опция позволяет безопасно поднимать на борт и спускать людей и грузы массой до 272 кг. Бортовая стрела незаменима при поисково-спасательных работах и позволяет проводить погрузочно-разгрузочные работы в режиме висения.
> 
> «Ансат» – легкий двухдвигательный многоцелевой вертолет, серийное производство которого развернуто на Казанском вертолетном заводе. Согласно сертификату, конструкция вертолета позволяет оперативно трансформировать его как в грузовой, так и в пассажирский вариант с возможностью перевозки до 7 человек. В мае 2015 года было получено дополнение к сертификату типа на модификацию вертолета с медицинским модулем. «Ансат» сертифицирован для использования в температурном диапазоне от -45 до +50 градусов по Цельсию, а также для эксплуатации в высокогорье.




===============
Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *097 ● 33097* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20023*. Белая окраска. 2018.
> (Альбом - 1).
> Эксплуатант: АО «РВС - Русские Вертолетные Системы» - Омский ЛТК ГА им. Ляпидевского.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/142649...57719161077501

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *118 ● 33118* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20057*. Чёрно-серая окраска. 2020.
> Показы/Учения/БД: HeliRussia-2021 (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Авиакапитал-Сервис.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *На КВЗ испытали топливный бак, сбросив его с 15-метровой высоты*
> 
> Для испытаний на КВЗ была изготовлена специальная платформа. С высоты 15,2 метра сбрасывался фрагмент фюзеляжа вертолета Ансат с установленным внутри пассажирской кабины дополнительным топливным баком. В него залили контрастную жидкость: основным критерием успешности испытаний было отсутствие течи.
> 
> Дополнительный топливный бак объемом 195 литров позволит увеличить дальность полета вертолета на 140-150 км – до 650 км. Данная опция будет востребована при совершении дальних перелетов. Например, когда требуется доставить вертолет к месту постоянного базирования, а также в санитарной авиации для эвакуации пострадавших. Параллельно идут работы по модернизации основной топливной системы, в результате которых максимальная дальность полета вертолета возрастет до 800 км.
> 
> «Мы начали готовиться к испытаниям в 2020 году и постарались максимально сосредоточить и развить на КВЗ все соответствующие компетенции. Большая работа проведена совместно со специалистами сертификационного центра ГосНИИ гражданской авиации, Авиарегистра и Росавиации. Отмечу, что ранее сертификационные испытания авариестойких топливных систем для вертолетов проводились за рубежом. Проведенные на нашем предприятии испытания признаны успешными, нам удалось не только создать авариестойкий дополнительный топливный бак для Ансата, но и освоить новый вид испытательных работ», – отметил заместитель управляющего директора – главный конструктор ОКБ КВЗ Алексей Гарипов.
> 
> Сбросу предшествовал целый ряд сертификационных работ: испытания на прокол оболочки мягкого бака, испытания на давление, наземные и летные испытания вертолета Ансат с дополнительным топливным баком. По их результатам в конструкцию вносились изменения. Например, после испытаний на прокол было увеличено количество слоев ткани и изменен способ их укладки. Кроме того, в испытательной лаборатории КНИТУ-КАИ прошли стендовые тесты на расплескивание и вибрацию, а также статические испытания дополнительного топливного бака.
> ...


===============
Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Fencer

"Вертолеты России" передали второй Ансат Республике Сербской https://www.rhc.aero/media/ansat_2_respublica_serpska

----------


## Mister Z

> 126 ● 33126 - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. RA-20103. Чёрно-серая окраска. 2019.
> VIP комплектация совместно с AURUS. Летом 2021 получил рег. RA-20103.


Вот он. МАКС-2021, производственные полёты, возил VIPов.

----------


## Mister Z

> зав. ПТ-14 - Ансат-М - рег. 911. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Чёрно-Серая окраска.
> п/п 29.12.2020 - (Фото - 1 2 3 4).
> К МАКСу-2021 получил рег. 911 и чёрно-серую окраску.
> (Фото - 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС-2021.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: Эксплуатируется.


Снято 20 июля.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *041 ● 33041* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№41* жёлтый. ВКС России. Серая окраска. 2012.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *122 ● 33122* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20059*. 2021.
> Aвария - 2021.08.23 - (Фото - 1 2).
> Эксплуатант: .
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*


Вертолет «Ансат» санитарной авиации жестко сел в Иваново, пострадавших нет

Одна из лопастей оторвалась и улетела в неподалеку стоящую машину

Источник - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *132 ● 33132* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 
> Сборка на КВЗ - (Фото - 1).
> Для НССА - 3/37.
> Эксплуатант:
> Текущее состояние: *Сборка/Строится/Заказан.*







> *134 ● 33134* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - 
> Сборка на КВЗ - (Фото - 1).
> Для НССА - 5/37.
> Эксплуатант:
> Текущее состояние: *Сборка/Строится/Заказан.*




Отсюда - Ссылка.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *084 ● 33084* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№84* жёлтый *RF-13470*. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2017.
> Передан - 20.12.2017.
> Показы/Учения/БД: Форум Армия-2021 (Кубинка).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ссылка - Вертолет АНСАТ Перспективы развития и модернизации.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *003 ● 003* - RP.Net - Ансат - б/н *№03*. 2001.
> Опытный образец Ансата. Второй лётный Ансат. Участвовал в заводских испытаниях до июня 2004 г.
> (Фото - 1???).
> Окрашен - (Фото - 1).
> Показы/Учения/БД: МАКС 2001, 2005, 2007.
> Эксплуатант: ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ).
> Текущее состояние: *На хранении.*







> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *072*. ПАО «Казанский вертолётный завод» (КВЗ). Темно-серая окраска, флаг сербии. 
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: МВД Сербии.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Авария - 2021.09.23

Сообщают, что в Ижевске потерпел аварию санитарный вертолет "Ансат" (регистрация RA-20014), совершивший аварийную посадку на крышу гаража республиканской клинической больницы, не дотянув 50 м до посадочной площадки. На борту находился тяжелый пациент, фельдшер получил легкие травмы. Эксплуатант «Русские вертолётные системы». Это уже вторая авария "Ансата" санитарной авиации в этом году.
===============
Источник - BMPD

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *065 ● 33065* - RP.Net - Ансат-У - б/н *№65* жёлтый. ВКС России. Камуфляж. 2016.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: ВКС России - 131 увп Сызр. фил. ВУНЦ ВВС "ВВА".
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *116 ● 33116* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20055*. 2020.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Авиакапитал-Сервис.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*







> The Russian Helicopters company handed over six multipurpose Ansat helicopters to the Aviakapital-Service leasing company. Aircraft produced at the Kazan plant will be used for medical evacuation tasks, as well as for cargo and passenger transportation.







> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *E7-MUP*. Темно-серая окраска, флаг сербии. 
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: МВД Сербии.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*









> RSP helicopters also to be used for fire fighting duties
> 
> The first two Kazan Ansat helicopters, registered E7-MUP and E7-SAJ, were delivered to the Helicopter Unit of the Special Antiterrorist Unit (MUP) of the Republika Srpska Police in November 2020 and June 2021.
> 
> Both helicopters were presented to the press on 15 October, showing that by this time checks, training flights and registration have been organized. The two new Ansats are part of an order for three from Russian Helicopters worth € 26.5 million.
> 
> The third Ansat is expected to be delivered in January 2022. The Ministry of Internal Affairs also awaits the delivery of equipment for bambi buckets, so the Ansats can also be used for fire fighting.


=========================
Выходит так:
070.А01 - 071 => E7-MUP
070.А02 - 072 => E7-SAJ

----------


## Живојин

Нет МВД Сербии.

Република Српска, Босния и Герцеговина.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Нет МВД Сербии.
> 
> Република Српска, Босния и Герцеговина.


It is written as "Helicopter Unit of the Special Antiterrorist Unit (MUP) of the Republika Srpska Police", but the ISO code is 070 - Bosnia. If I remember correctly Serbia and Bosnia share an air force. 
Am I wrong about something?

----------


## Живојин

Нет.

Респу́блика Се́рбская является субъектом Боснии и Герцеговины.

Республика Сербия имеет собственное министерство внутренних дел и собственные вооруженные силы.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Нет.
> 
> Респу́блика Се́рбская является субъектом Боснии и Герцеговины.
> 
> Республика Сербия имеет собственное министерство внутренних дел и собственные вооруженные силы.


Ясно, теперь должно быть верно.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *128 ● 33128* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20069*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *136 ● 33136* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20072*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2021.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *134 ● 33134* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ -  рег. *RA-20049*. 2021.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Сборка на КВЗ - (Фото - 1).
> Для НССА - 5/37.
> (Фото - 1 2 3 4)
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *117 ● 33117* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20056*. Чёрная окраска. 2020.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: А/к "Баргузин".
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Mister Z

> Выходит так:
> 070.А01 - 071 => E7-MUP
> 070.А02 - 072 => E7-SAJ


Регистрации "говорящие": E7-MUP = Ministarstvo unutrašnjih poslova Republika Srpska - МВД Республики Сербской, E7-SAJ = Специјална антитерористичка јединица - Специальное подразделение по борьбе с терроризмом.

----------


## Rus_Knights



----------


## Rus_Knights

> *138 ● 33138* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20074*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
> (Фото - 1).
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *Вертолет рухнул в Саратовской области*
> 
> В Саратовской области при выполнении учебного полета потерпел крушение вертолет. Об этом со ссылкой на источник в экстренных службах пишет ТАСС.
> Мэр Саратова Михаил Исаев уточнил в своем Telegram-канале, что вертолет «Ансат» упал на территории Кумысной поляны. 
> «По предварительной информации, экипаж покинул вертолет при помощи парашютов. Один пилот уже найден, он жив, его состояние уточняется», - заявил он.






Источник - Ссылка 1 2 3.

----------


## Mister Z

Свежее пополнение в парке НССА - Ансат-ГМСУ RA-20080 (зав. №33146). Крокус-Экспо, выставка HeliRussia 2022, 20 мая.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Свежее пополнение в парке НССА - Ансат-ГМСУ RA-20080 (зав. №33146). Крокус-Экспо, выставка HeliRussia 2022, 20 мая.


На шильдике записан как Ансат-СК.

----------


## Антоха

Ансат
Модификация: Ансат-ГМСУ
Бортовой номер: RA-20010
Заводской номер: 33072 тип

Оператор: Русские Вертолетные Системы - РВС

----------


## Mister Z

> На шильдике записан как Ансат-СК.


Нда, слона-то я и не приметил.
Надо бы при случае проверить таблички других свежих Ансатов НССА. Вариант Ансат-СК впервые упоминается в декабре прошлого года.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *102 ● 33102* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20036*. Серо-синяя окраска. 2019.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Эксплуатант: Авиакомпания «СКОЛ».
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *149 ● 33149* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20083*. 2022.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *137 ● 33137* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20073*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Fencer

Ансат ZW-001
Ростех передал первый медицинский «Ансат» в Зимбабве https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-pered...at-v-zimbabve/
Доставка вертолета в Зимбабве https://vk.com/coolaviation

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат ZW-001
> Ростех передал первый медицинский «Ансат» в Зимбабве https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-pered...at-v-zimbabve/
> Доставка вертолета в Зимбабве https://vk.com/coolaviation


Интересно б/у или новый?
Окраска и 112...

----------


## Fencer

> Интересно б/у или новый?
> Окоаска и 112...


Да похоже из НССА передали. В Зимбабве номер 999.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *ZW-001*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
> Ранее рег. *RA-200##* - НССА.
> В себтябре 2022 передан для нужд экстренных служб Зимбабве (Ссылка) - (Фото - 1 2 3).
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> Эксплуатант: Зимбабве.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> *148 ● 33148* - RP.Net - Ансат-ГМСУ - рег. *RA-20082*. Желто-красно-черная окраска. 2022.
> Оборудован медицинским модулем.
> (Фото - 1).
> Эксплуатант: Национальная служба санитарной авиации - НССА.
> Текущее состояние: *Эксплуатируется.*

----------

